# Gun's value ?



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

i was passed down my grandfathers single shot 12 gauge and on the barrel it says Montgomery ward & co ..along with western field model sb-100b ..now i been looking all over for info on this gun and cant seem to find anything on it ..all i know is that they are no longer in business and its a 12 gauge duck/goose gun least thats wat my father told me ...i'll try to get a few pics of it soon if that will help ......im just looking for info bout the gun in NO way is this gun for sale ..i could never sell it being my grandfathers .....thank you for any info bout the gun that any of you might have 


david


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

davie1989 said:


> i was passed down my grandfathers single shot 12 gauge and on the barrel it says Montgomery ward & co ..along with western field model sb-100b ..now i been looking all over for info on this gun and cant seem to find anything on it ..all i know is that they are no longer in business and its a 12 gauge duck/goose gun least thats wat my father told me ...i'll try to get a few pics of it soon if that will help ......im just looking for info bout the gun in NO way is this gun for sale ..i could never sell it being my grandfathers .....thank you for any info bout the gun that any of you might have
> david


David,
Your Montgomery Ward shotgun is worth more in sentimental value as it was passed down from your grandfather. 
It's not worth much monetarily anywhere from $60 to $120.00.
Keep the gun and pass it down to your son/daughter when they get older.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Neither Montgomery Ward or Western field ever made guns themselves, my 1st guess would be it was made by stevens or savage but that is a guess. As stated above no great value less than $100 but much more to you. I could not find the model in my books but a photo might help. Have it checked before you ever fire it, if you plan to shoot it at all.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

its made by savage i found on one pagee .....and oh it firess itssss clean as all get outt was very well taken care of . thank you for all the replys i do plan on keeping it in my family since my grandfather passed away all i have left of him is some fishing gear and his shotgun ...i dont even remember him anymore i was young when he passed soo yea it means ALOT to me ......thank you all thoo =)


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

welll there she is ..finaly got the pic up i think its a beautiful gun....but im bi-est cuz it was my grandfathers


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice, it will be great to hand on down in the future, looks very clean. With that long barrel it could be a good turky shoot gun if it is full choke which I am sure it is.


----------



## davie1989 (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you ..3 cham full it says on barrel so im guessing its full choke ..i was told its a goose/duck gun my dad knows wat shells and everything i can use .it is very clean too and before i get asked why i had it out and a tackel box under it ...the coyotes are getting bad here my brother called at 3 am the other nite to say he jus saw one in his front yard .my dad and i live in a different house 300 ft behind him lol soo i take it with me to my pond out behind the house if its early morning or late afternoon


----------

